
Google buys UK comparison website BeatThatQuote.com for £37.7 million - mjfern
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/03/07/google-buys-uk-comparison-website-beatthatquote-com/
======
citricsquid
"It was the fastest growing website in the UK in 2007, eclipsing the number of
pageviews generated by popular social networks, including Facebook."

What does this mean? It can't mean it has more traffic than Facebook, does it
mean it provided more outbound traffic to other sites than Facebook? Actually
it says 2007, Facebook was quite small here in 2007 I guess, seems like a
misleading and silly comparison to make.

~~~
suking
maybe they mean (2007Traffic-2006Traffic)/2006Traffic (aka by %).

~~~
nootopian
Its a percentage increase and pretty meaningless in my opinion. I was the
first employee there and Head of Technology in 2006.

From the original press release re increase: The report reveals that
BeatThatQuote.com grew its monthly audience of unique visitors by 1,165% from
December 2006 to December 2007. Facebook came second in percentage terms with
an increase of just 781% in comparison.
[http://www.sourcewire.com/releases/rel_display.php?relid=369...](http://www.sourcewire.com/releases/rel_display.php?relid=36978)

~~~
dotcoma
It's 2011 now - 2007 is like half a century ago in this field...

------
notahacker
It's an odd acquisition for Google - the UK comparison website market is
highly competitive with the larger competitors spending a fortune on
television advertising. BeatThatQuote are relative minnows, even if they are
highly likely to be profitable minnows. Probably they're more notable for the
white label sites they run for the likes of MSN and Yahoo...

SEO Book has their own theory about how BeatThatQuote might be achieving their
much trumpeted growth statistics without _assault_ the average UK consumer's
ears with meerkat mascots or opera singers in every single commercial break
<http://www.seobook.com/beatthatquote-buythoselinks>

